

Microsoft just made millions off a 14-year-old product it shut down a year ago - Fjolsvith
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-just-made-millions-off-191937774.html

======
daemin
Isn't this how a lot of Open Source vendors planned to make money - on support
contracts?

------
Zekio
i was surprised when i read this, since i read the title as Microsoft making
money off of something a 14 year old kid made, and not windows xp haha :)

